# Wellbutrin kicked in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

So I was *almost* going to stop Wellbutrin after 1 month and 3 days. But then I figured, you know what, i may as well give it another few weeks.

So yesterday and today I was feelin' kinda down, but today while I was watching TV, all of a sudden the room felt a lot "brighter" for lack of a better word, and I just felt more light hearted and calm and peaceful. I noticed when I went to the bathroom and looked at myself in the mirror, i looked a lot better (in my opinion anyway) and I was able to smile a lot more freely. It was like there was less tension in my face.

Even right now as I type this, the room feels so much brighter than before 

It's crazy because I swear I was gonna quit it at 33 days. I even made a post about it.

But now, on about day 35 it kicked in!!!!!!!! 

And this is probably just the tipping point! I bet it'll get even better from now.

I just feel very calm and peaceful and mellow and happy 

Cheers!


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow, thats awesome.

I *WISH* I could go on that drug, but my pdoc said no becuase it can cause seizures in people who have had them in the past (although it's been like 5 years since I had one).

Sucks.


----------



## zelda123 (Oct 16, 2010)

wellbutrin is bad for anxiety disorders because it is a stimulant. i was on it for depresssion and fatigue and it increased my anxiety . i just dont get why my doctor prescribed me prozac and wellbutrin when he knew i had anxiety.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

OHHH YEEEAAA!! good for you!!..the same thing happened a few weeks after i got on cymbalta which was last week..Im not really badly depressed anymore.....but i still have crippling anxiety.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

congrats dude. hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Cymbalta Eater said:


> OHHH YEEEAAA!! good for you!!..the same thing happened a few weeks after i got on cymbalta which was last week..Im not really badly depressed anymore.....but i still have crippling anxiety.


Thanks man!! Yeah it's awesome! Today i had a great day  I hungout with a friend, ate some pizza, enjoyed the lovely fall weather. I just had this feeling like "life is good" 

It's scary that I was almost gonna stop taking it too!!!!! But i kept taking it, and two days later, bam. It finally kicked in!

It took about 35 days to kick in. I felt some benefits the first month, but today and yesterday were the first days where I really felt the benefits. A calm, peaceful, happy feeling. My mind feels clean and clear and under control haha!!!

I also feel motivated!! I feel like I have so much to do! And i've lost so much time!!!

It really does feel like "today is the first day of my new life" ...

Wellbutrin for the win!

Cheers,


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Awesome news buddy!!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

That's great to hear. 
So those initial super-energy, speed like feelings wore down?


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

lonelygirl88 said:


> So those initial super-energy, speed like feelings wore down?


I don't know about him, but as for me, yes it did slow down. At first it felt like I was on speed or coke and I was VERY anxious and jittery. That went away after about 3 weeks. When the jittery feelings go away, that's usually when the mood elevating effects kick in.

I'm on SR 300mg. I'm also on a low dosage of Lexapro (10mg) so that probably takes the edge off the anxiety.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Don't make the mistake of coming off your anti-depressant when it just starts to work. Usually you would want to stay on an anti-depressant for 8-11 months after entering remission.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm glad it didn't kick out. Thats good news!!


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

Arg!!! I wanted this, but my doctor preferred me to go on the "rolls royce" new drug Pristiq (moron).

Please keep us posted with your progress every now and again. I've heard great things about Wellbutrin from this site and many others, so I'm keen to hear about your experience too - good or bad.


But congrats on the positive effects so far 


x


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

lonelygirl88 said:


> That's great to hear.
> So those initial super-energy, speed like feelings wore down?


Hell yes! The first week was the worst. Then the next two weeks were OK.

By the fourth week most of the sides were gone, but I wasn't experiencing too many benefits.

And now, into the fifth week, I am finally feeling very good. I feel peaceful and happy. I feel like the world is happier around me too. My creativity and motivation is BACK!!!! I had totally lost my motivation and creativity and now I feel like I have SO MUCH TO DO!!! SO MUCH LOST TIME TO MAKE UP FOR!!!!

I can't believe I have spent the past year mostly doing nothing. I just want to get out into the real world now and live life to the fullest.

Cheers,


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Dr House said:


> Don't make the mistake of coming off your anti-depressant when it just starts to work. Usually you would want to stay on an anti-depressant for 8-11 months after entering remission.


Stop it? No way dude! As far as i'm concerned I will take it forever. Or as long as it works for me. I have seen on askpatient.com that people are on Wellbutrin for YEARS and YEARS.

I have lost years of my life, and i didnt even realize it until now. Most of 2007, 2009, and 2010 were spent quitting jobs, and sitting at home. I quit like 5 jobs for no reason. Now I realize it was because I was depressed. I dont want to lose anymore time in my life. I am still in my 20's and I have a lot of living to do!!!!!

I have a new outlook right now. It's like a "light" turned on in my head. The world seems so much brighter, and I feel optimistic and motivated.



Cheers,


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

alex999 said:


> I don't know about him, but as for me, yes it did slow down. At first it felt like I was on speed or coke and I was VERY anxious and jittery. That went away after about 3 weeks. When the jittery feelings go away, that's usually when the mood elevating effects kick in.
> 
> I'm on SR 300mg. I'm also on a low dosage of Lexapro (10mg) so that probably takes the edge off the anxiety.


I am only on 150mg dose. It took over a month to really feel the benefits of this medication. So I would encourage people not to get discouraged and stick with it.

You will really honestly have a new life if you stick with it. Especially if depression is genuwinely your issue. This medication SUCKS at first, but wow. When it kicks in, the room feels brighter, and life seems better.

I am scared at how good I feel. I feel like I can conquer the world.

Cheers,


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

I take 75mg instant release Wellbutrin tablets 3 times a day for 225mg daily.. I have noticed some improvement in depression, but I balance the stimulation/anxiety out with Klonopin. I've had a couple random "good days" recently, so I'm hoping it's taking full effect soon.

I'm on day 28 of this regiment... I'm hoping to discover the relief you have! :yes


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

If you work out do you notice that your workouts are much stronger? Ever since being on WB I get a huge adrenaline rush when I'm lifting or doing whatever. Like something clicks on like an adrenaline rush and I feel much stronger. I've already gained more muscle faster than I ever have since I've been on it. I've also lost some body fat. I know WB's DA effects are relatively weak but maybe the increased dopamine = increased testosterone?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wellbutrin was a great appetite suppresant


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

I knew it would kick in for ya!


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Randall said:


> I knew it would kick in for ya!


Ya man.

Lookin' forward to seeing what it can do over the next month. But overall, I am much more optimistic, and motivated than before!

Cheers,


----------



## saosin80 (Sep 15, 2009)

Eric69 said:


> So I was *almost* going to stop Wellbutrin after 1 month and 3 days. But then I figured, you know what, i may as well give it another few weeks.
> 
> So yesterday and today I was feelin' kinda down, but today while I was watching TV, all of a sudden the room felt a lot "brighter" for lack of a better word, and I just felt more light hearted and calm and peaceful. I noticed when I went to the bathroom and looked at myself in the mirror, i looked a lot better (in my opinion anyway) and I was able to smile a lot more freely. It was like there was less tension in my face.
> 
> ...


That's great to hear that you're having suck great success now. Thank god you decided to keep going! I'm on day 12 now and I don't feel anything at all, no side effects or anything positive but I will definitely give it more time now that I read your post! Thanks!


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

saosin80 said:


> That's great to hear that you're having suck great success now. Thank god you decided to keep going! I'm on day 12 now and I don't feel anything at all, no side effects or anything positive but I will definitely give it more time now that I read your post! Thanks!


The best thing about it, the more time that passes, the less side effects. So now when I take the pill, I barely feel any side effects. Whereas the first 2-3 weeks I would feel "wired" and wierd after taking the medication.

I just took my pill now, and it's like I took a multi vitamin.

Cheers,


----------



## saosin80 (Sep 15, 2009)

Eric69 said:


> The best thing about it, the more time that passes, the less side effects. So now when I take the pill, I barely feel any side effects. Whereas the first 2-3 weeks I would feel "wired" and wierd after taking the medication.
> 
> I just took my pill now, and it's like I took a multi vitamin.
> 
> Cheers,


I hope I actually got wellbutrin because I literally have not had one single side effect since taking it. I thought I would at least feel jittery or wired. I'd actually just like something to happen so I know it's actually in my system lol Is it possible to just not have any side effects even from day 1? Seems unlikely to me


----------



## No Surprises (Nov 1, 2009)

GO GO PLACEBO EFFECT!

Nah, I'm just kidding. I do hope it continues to work for you.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

No Surprises said:


> GO GO PLACEBO EFFECT!
> 
> Nah, I'm just kidding. I do hope it continues to work for you.




Haha!! Not exactly.

I am definetly more carefree, with less worry and negative thoughts. I am able to enjoy my day(s) more.

Most of the sides are gone, except slight appetite suppression.

Some days are still better than others, but i don't think any medication can make you feel good all the time. That depends on your life circumstances, and how you use your time, and what you do with your day.

Cheers,


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

I think it kicked in for me also these past couple days. I just feel really good these past couple of days. It could be that the side effects from lowering my Lexapro dosage subsided, but I do feel much more alive and happier. Placebo or not I'll take it. I've been on it for about 5 weeks btw. 

People don't give WB a chance it seems like. The first 2 weeks feel like you are on a non-euphoric version of speed or coke. I had panic attacks my first few days. The anxiety and jittery ness DOES subside. As well as the agitation/anger. People don't give it a chance. I knew from experience that Lexapro took about 6 weeks for it to actually work right. 

10mg Lexapro plus 300mg SR seems to work outstanding for me. I think I finally found the right cocktail.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah, i barely feel anything after taking my wellbutrin pill now. I remember the first few weeks how "wired" and jittery I felt. And i'm only at 150mg dose.

I think people probably get dettered by the wierd side effects 'wired' feeling when they start up, and don't stay with it long enough to reap any sort of benefits.

I find my motivation is up, i don't dwell on negative sh*t as much, and i just have a cleaner mindset overall.

Oh and yeah!! The anger/irritability is mostly gone. There's still a bit, but that's to be expected from norephrerine reuptake inhibitor. But its pretty managable, and waaaaay less than the first few weeks.

Cheers,



alex999 said:


> I think it kicked in for me also these past couple days. I just feel really good these past couple of days. It could be that the side effects from lowering my Lexapro dosage subsided, but I do feel much more alive and happier. Placebo or not I'll take it. I've been on it for about 5 weeks btw.
> 
> People don't give WB a chance it seems like. The first 2 weeks feel like you are on a non-euphoric version of speed or coke. I had panic attacks my first few days. The anxiety and jittery ness DOES subside. As well as the agitation/anger. People don't give it a chance. I knew from experience that Lexapro took about 6 weeks for it to actually work right.
> 
> 10mg Lexapro plus 300mg SR seems to work outstanding for me. I think I finally found the right cocktail.


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

I had panic attacks after a few weeks of WB and thankfully almost never have panic attacks. I dropped that med fast.


----------



## saosin80 (Sep 15, 2009)

Sloppy Joe said:


> I had panic attacks after a few weeks of WB and thankfully almost never have panic attacks. I dropped that med fast.


It's weird that you say that because I was posting earlier how I wasn't feeling anything on it, that was until today. I had the worst panic attack while I was out doing stuff. I could not wait to get back home and in my house!! I've been on Wellbutrin for 2 weeks now. Seems like another SA failure...


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Wellbutrin is a NE releasing agent, its generally more suitable for depression then anxiety itself.


----------



## saosin80 (Sep 15, 2009)

saosin80 said:


> It's weird that you say that because I was posting earlier how I wasn't feeling anything on it, that was until today. I had the worst panic attack while I was out doing stuff. I could not wait to get back home and in my house!! I've been on Wellbutrin for 2 weeks now. Seems like another SA failure...


Ok now this makes no sense. About 15 minutes before I wrote the post above I took my second dose of wellbutrin of the day, 150mg. Now after about 40 mins of taking it I feel extremely relaxed and the panic is gone. I feel quite good actually. I'm so confused!!


----------

